# Merry Christmas!



## WaltL1 (Dec 25, 2021)

To all you heathens and Christians and whoever you are and whatever you are celebrating today!

And an interesting find -
Gold ring with Jesus symbol among treasure trove found in ancient shipwreck off Israel - CBS News


----------



## bullethead (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Walt


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 25, 2021)

Ho, Ho, Ho!


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 25, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> To all you heathens and Christians and whoever you are and whatever you are celebrating today!
> 
> And an interesting find -
> Gold ring with Jesus symbol among treasure trove found in ancient shipwreck off Israel - CBS News


I hope to see a better photo of the ring soon. Thanks for posting and Merry Christmas


----------



## pjciii (Dec 25, 2021)

For you i will just say happy holidays.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 11, 2022)

Saw this late, but Merry Christmas to you too, Walt!


----------

